# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  A mi se macaba de ocurrir otro al ver el tuyo...

## Rubix

Hola a todos! Inspirado en el juego de paridas de Ignoto y en la respuesta de Mago Manè de dar la vuelta a las frases se me ha ocurrido otro. Consiste en pillar una frase y mezclar las palabras...

Ejemplo:

A tomar por el c*lo la Bicicleta... quedaria como:

A tomar por Cleta la BiciCulo!!!

Otro ejemplo:

Que no panda el cúnico!!!

A estrujarse el cerebro!!

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

Que el cunico no panda!!!!



otra:
-No me pinches que me duele

----------


## Mago Manè

"Se me brata la gualen"



A quien a buen arbol se arrima, dios le ayuda...  :D 

 :twisted:

----------


## Ayy

jaja hablando de refranes.... el otro dia un amigo mio estuvo media hora diciendo refranes, pero siempre poniendo detras "patada en los coj*nes"
y quedaban bien!!

"a caballo regalado, patada ..."
"mas vale pajaro en mano, que patada..."
"a quien madruga, patada en..."

y asi mil jajajaj
Me lo ha recordado  tu refran Mané... xD

----------


## Mago Manè

Muy bueno lo de tu amigo jajaja


 :twisted:

----------


## Ayy

uys.....   es un cumplido para mi verdad  tonto :Confused: '    :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   lol xD

----------


## Rubix

Ojos que no ven... patada en los coj...!

 :P

Mas vale ave comun en recipiente metacarpiano que cien de sus conjeneres pululando por la estratosfera....

 :D 

A ver si se me ocurre algo mas durante la tarde.

Saludos!

----------


## Némesis

Tiran más dos tetas que una patada en los coj*nes.

----------


## morfeostar

Relátame con quien deambulas y te manifestaré tu idiosincrasia.
(Dime con quién andas y te diré quien eres) 

A perturbación ciclónica en el seno ambiental, rostro jocundo.
(Al mal tiempo, buena cara)

H2O que no has de ingurgitar, permítele que discurra por su cauce.
(Agua que no has de beber, déjala correr)

Ocúpate de la alimentación de aves córvidas y éstas te extirparan las corneas, el iris y el cristalino.
(Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos)

El globo oftálmico del poseedor, torna obeso el bruto vacuno.
(El ojo del amo engorda el ganado)

Quien a ubérrima conífera se adosa, óptima umbría le entolda.
(El que a buen árbol se arrima, buena sombra le cobija)

A equino objeto de un obsequio no le periscopees el incisivo.
(A caballo regalado no le mires el diente)

El rumiante propende al accidente orográfico.
(La cabra tira al monte)

Trasládeme yo a temperatura debidamente elevada, demuestre el vulgo su regocijo.
(Ande yo caliente, ríase la gente)

No existe adversidad que por sinecura no se trueque.
(No hay mal que por bien no venga)

La ausencia absoluta de percepción visual torna insensible al órgano cardiaco.
(Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente)

Al andar maltrecho implicarle premura.
(Al mal paso, darle prisa)

Más vale plumífero en cavidad carpo-metacarpiana que la segunda potencia de 10 surcando el etéreo infinito.
(Más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando)

Congregación de empresarios ganaderos, res ovina fenecida.
(Reunión de pastores, oveja muerta)

No se encuentra la oquedad calenturienta para manipulaciones reposteriles.
(No está el horno para bollos) 


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

" a quien a buen arbol se arrima, patada en los coj*nes"
" el que quiera peces, patada en los coj*nes"
"ande yo caliente, patada en los coj*nes"
"cría cuervos, y te darán patadas en los coj*nes"


moraleja, cortate los huevos... xD  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## magikko

"Mas vale pajaro en mano que embarazo no planeado"

----------


## Némesis

Manos frías, patada en los coj*nes caliente.

En casa del herrero, patada en los coj*nes de palo.

Excusa no pedida, patada en los coj*nes manifesta.

Hasta el cuarenta de mayo, patadas en los coj*nes.

Jo, Ayy, esto es una mina.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Si Chuck Norris os viera... 


...Patada en los Cojon*es  :117:

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Jua,jua,jua!! :P 
Patada giratoria!!!

Sssshhh... Chuck Norris siempre está observando... :shock:

----------


## Ayy

si chuck norris lleva muerto 10 años.....       solo que la muerte no se atreve a decirselo!!!  xD

si ya os dije que estuvimos 2 horas minimo   sin parar diciendo refranes con patadas en los coj*nes... xD
es pa disfrutar....   voy a hacer historia!!! xD

----------


## Rubix

> Relátame con quien deambulas y te manifestaré tu idiosincrasia.
> (Dime con quién andas y te diré quien eres) 
> 
> A perturbación ciclónica en el seno ambiental, rostro jocundo.
> (Al mal tiempo, buena cara)
> 
> H2O que no has de ingurgitar, permítele que discurra por su cauce.
> (Agua que no has de beber, déjala correr)
> 
> ...


Aun me estan saltando las lagrimas!!!  :117: DD

----------


## Ayy

al que abre un post "típico" sin haber mirado antes en el buscador los 400 post iguales que hay,  patada en los coj*nes   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

Al que pregunte si le recomendamos el Canuto, ¡¡¡patada en los canutos!!!

----------


## ingodwetrust

Vale, al hilo de las de Morfeostar añado:

Tiran más dos glandulas mamarias que cien máquinas agrarias.
(Tiran más dos tetas que cien carretas).

----------


## Ayy

yo  sigo con lo mio......

"al que te quiere 'chafar' el truco, patada en los cojines"
"al que Ignoto mire mal, patada en los cojines"
"al que respete a O'ma, patadon en los cojines"

----------


## dante

¿Y si quiente quiere chafar el juego es una mujer...?

----------


## dante

Me respondo...
Patada en los c0jones!

----------


## Ayy

y otra para ti por intentar pasarte de listo!!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Morfeo, recuérdame que te invite a una cerveza cuando nos veamos   :Lol:   :Lol:  

y una patada en los cojines... para ay xD

----------


## magikko

¿¿Ayy tiene cojines??


La cantidad de conocimientos con la cual está provista la figura representativa de la encarnación suprema del Mal, es producto directo de las experiencias vividas a lo largo de su avanzada edad y no de su cualidad de ser oscuro o principe de los demonios.

----------


## Ayy

gonzalo tu patada doble.......
magikko....    si me envías una botellita de esas que tu sabes...   te quito la patada respectiva en los coj*nes.... xD
asi que ya sabes..... tequila tequila tequilaaa

----------


## Mago Manè

Cuidado  con Ayy que  es miooooooo jajaja

Eeeeeee,  :shock:   ya no gastomas este tipo de bromas que las señoritas se confunden jejeje

 :twisted:

----------


## Ayy

anda pirataaaa si lo haces pa que se dejen tocar sin sospechar....  
por listillo.... patada en los cojines...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Si en marzo hace un viento de pelotas y en abril llueve que te cagas, en mayo tendrás unas flores de p#t# madre.

(Marzo ventoso y abril lluvioso hacen a mayo florido y hermoso)


"En tu puerta planté un pino
creyendo que me querías
y ahora que no me quieres...
¡Quítalo,c#ñ#, que no puedo pasar el carro!"

(Anónimo)

A vocablos impropios emitidos por laringes infecciosas, trompas de Eustaquio en perfecto letargo

(A palabras necias, oídos sordos)

No por mucho amanecer madruga más temprano.


A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando... patadas en los c*jones, claro.

----------


## morfeostar

> Morfeo, recuérdame que te invite a una cerveza cuando nos veamos    
> 
> y una patada en los cojines... para ay xD


mecachis... si es que no puedo andar tan liado.... por la mañana universidad... por la tarde/noche el curro.... lo único que comparto con mi mujer es la cama (bueno, para ella toda y yo una esquinita...)...

Esa cerveza va a tener que esperar, pero te la recordaré en su momento!!!

Un abrazo Gonzalo!

----------


## Ayy

universidad??  en que universidad andas?

----------


## morfeostar

> universidad??  en que universidad andas?


Colegio Universitario LaSalle en Aravaca, Madrid, cursando 1º de Magisterio (quién coño me mandaría meterme nadie, a mi edad en estas cosas... ains!)
Y madre qué Universidad! menudas pasean por allí (hay clases en las que soy el único representante del género masculino)  8-)  8-)   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Mago Manè

Yo estudio magisterio en Ceuta, ¿hay forma de hacer algun intecambio de estudiantes? por lo de que eres e unico tio y eso, son muchas para ti solo...

 :twisted:

----------


## morfeostar

> Yo estudio magisterio en Ceuta, ¿hay forma de hacer algun intecambio de estudiantes? por lo de que eres e unico tio y eso, son muchas para ti solo...
> 
>  :twisted:


Huys.... 

Pues es que se trata de una universidad de pago.. porque a la gente de mi edad y condición que quiere cursar estudios universitarios pues en la pública como que lo tiene un poco dificil para acceder... así que... intercambio el que quiereas.. pero prepara los dineros... jajaja.

La verdad es que es increíble.. ves las fotos de las orlas de las promociones.. y es que el porcentaje de hombres es mínimo... jijijiji

Por mi no os preocupéis... que mi mujer me tiene controlado y sólo me deja mirar... pero no tocar!!!    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

